# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Räuchern - Speck

## Enrico

So, wie versprochen geht es los. Dieses Wochenende erstmal Speck. 

Erstmal von den Rippen befreien


Nachweis das alles geprüfte Schweine sind 


Und so sehen dann 9kg schweinebauch aus, bevor es weiter geht

----------


## Enrico

so, Schöne Stücke schneiden und Salz und Knoblauch dran



Nun darf der Speck sich auf dem Balkon ausruhen und morgen geht's in den Rauch

----------


## Enrico

Es raucht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  
...der letzte, also der von vor 2 Jahren war ziemlich salzig   ::

----------


## Enrico

Das war letztes Jahr glaube. Wegen knoblauchsalz statt Granulat.

Dieses Jahr bin ich auch ganz vorsichtig  ::

----------


## Enrico

Stand nach 3 Durchgängen a rund 6 Stunden.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bitte nicht zu trocken ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...bitte nicht zu trocken



Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht in die Kiemen!  (...odda so aehnlich)  :: 

greetz   TW

----------

